# Angelfish keep diing



## joey95758 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a 55 gal aquarium. It is planted. I have 6 platys, 5 corys, 2 rubber lipped plecos, and 1 angel. I have a Fluval 305, 300w heater, and a small air pump powering two decorations. I cycled my tank with mollies. 

I have purchased about 16 angels and only one has lived. I have had the tank set up for about 6 months. One of the first angels is the one living. I have had angels in the past (kept with mollies) and have had no problems. I have tried with aquarium salt and without. I have bought small and large angels and within 4 days they always start swimming funny then die. I currently have the recommended 1 tbls per 5 gal. and just bought 4 small angels and within 24 hours they all died. Any advice?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you do regular water changes? What is your ph? Does it remain stable? If I had bought that many Angels and they all kept dying, I would have stopped buying a long time ago.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

You do not need salt to have healthy angels. 

Need more details

Tank stats?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Are you buying them all from the same place?


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol you don't need salt to keep angelfish...angelfish are some hardy fish to die on you even if you have the worse water conditions...the salt is what's killing the poor angels...not all fish can take salt in salt... I've had 3 angelfish..one if them that survived for over 4 years and sold. I never added a tablespoon of salt whatsoever.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I have 2 angels in my 75 gallon tank and have never added salt to the tank. They are doing great without it. Who told you that salt is a requirement? The only time salt should be used in a FW tank is to soften really hard water, or in some cases illnesses.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Angels are very tough and hard to kill. Check your temperature (>78 for Angels), Nitrates (Angels do best with low Nitrates), ph (Angels do best at a ph < 7.0) and hardess (Angels like low hardness). Check the water parameters at your fish shop. If they are very different from your fish tank and you don't introduce your fish to your tank water gradually your fish could be being killed by shock.


----------



## joey95758 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your posts. I stopped adding salt. I have been keeping my ph right at 7, checking weekly. My friend has a few large angels and has always used salt with them, so I tried it. I change about 20% of the water weekly and changed about half my filter media the other day, and added a polishing pad. 

It's strange that I keep having trouble with angels. I had four in this tank up until a couple years ago for 4 years. I never had any trouble. All the other fish in this tank are healthy. My Platys have babies all the time. My amonia level is very low, almost doesn't register a color at all with my test kit. My nitrates are at 0 according to my test kit as well. 

I have been using ferts for my plants. Anyone think that could be killing them?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

is the tank planted?

How are you maintaing pH at 7.0?


FWIW I had 3 anglefish in a planted 15g hex for 4 years. With no additions other than food. So I would suggest you try planted techniques. Could be the new angels are being stressed from mini cycles.

my .02

woopsies just reread your first post and it is planted.

I would try more plants especially fast growers like anacharis.

and suspend all feedings for a week after adding a new fish.

and stop all pH adjustments as well.

my .0004 (.02x.02 LOL)


----------



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a planted Angelfish tank & never have used salt or fertilizer for the plants & the plants do fine. Try & stop using the fertilizer & see if that helps

55 gal planted
3 small angels, 1 large kissing gourami, 6 corys, 2 turquoise rainbows, 1 millenium rainbow


----------

